# Passport for Westphalian query /help please



## Farma (4 January 2018)

Can anyone offer any advice, my foals dad is a registered westphalian, my is a Hanoverian x tb reg with the sports horse passport.

Where do I go for a passport please? I have just looked up the westphalian society and its obviously German, reading their website it seems you may have to qualify your foal to enter but I cannot speak to anyone, I have sent a hopeful email though! Should I just register him with a british sports horse company which would save hassle and also make it easier to deal with?

Any advice welcome as I haven't ever had to do this before?


----------



## ihatework (4 January 2018)

I just did mine with SHB(GB) - dam was graded & passported with them anyway.
It wasn&#8217;t obvious to me (as SHB website is rubbish) but if your foals sire is graded with a WBFSH book then it will then be eligible for full SHB papers (mare dependant).
I&#8217;d probably go with the easiest option, especially if a gelding. With the added bonus of supporting a british studbook


----------



## Farma (4 January 2018)

ihatework said:



			I just did mine with SHB(GB) - dam was graded & passported with them anyway.
It wasn&#8217;t obvious to me (as SHB website is rubbish) but if your foals sire is graded with a WBFSH book then it will then be eligible for full SHB papers (mare dependant).
I&#8217;d probably go with the easiest option, especially if a gelding. With the added bonus of supporting a british studbook
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this I have been in touch with them this afternoon as the mare is with them, they do seem by far the easiest option, I am surprised that they want dna done from the mare and foal especially as she is registered with them but as  I say its my first time doing it so I have no clue whats the norm!


----------



## crabbymare (4 January 2018)

Although she is registered with them they may not have her dna on file, so once its done this time it will not need doing again.


----------



## Fanatical (4 January 2018)

One of my youngsters is by a Westphalian stallion and has a sport horse GB passport


----------



## sywell (9 January 2018)

This is a question many mare owners will face as the foal will have to have a passport that complies with EU262 if it is to be a registered horse(competition or breeding). It is clear that DEFRA's interpretation of EU262 and the new zootechnics regulation will be different in minor details with EU262 and might not be in a format that a horse from a third country must comply with when entering the EU. As an example DEFRA do not want parentage details on their database,the owner is responsible for the passport the EU says the keeper/it appears that studbooks will have a obligation to issue passports but not a sole right.  The BHHS issue passports that will comply with EU262 and will be in a format that the EU accept. If the option is to register the horse with a studbook in the EU outside of the UK you might be advised to do so as you know it will be EU compliant


----------



## Violet (17 January 2018)

Farma said:



			I am surprised that they want dna done from the mare and foal especially as she is registered with them
		
Click to expand...

Is your mare very old? I know SHB (GB) requested dna from my mare when I registered her in the 1990's.


----------

